# General > General >  binmen rant!!

## BRIE

yes im having a rant again!! lol
wondering why I bother paying my council tax! 
Firstly you have to buy your own wheelie bin at £36. we had to wait 4 weeks for it to come, would the binmen take our rubbish away while we waited for it no because it wasnt in a wheelie bin!
They empty our bin then leave it lying across the drive so we have to get out of the car & move it before we can get in or out, seems to much hard work to put it back where it was!
if anything falls out of the bin while they're emptying it it gets left on the road, again far to hard to pick it up.
And finally..
Today was our recycling bin empty day, so as usual OH took the bin up to the road end, as the weather was quite windy last night we put a bungee strap over the bin to keep the lid down so none of the rubbish got blown all over the country. bin men came this morning emptied the bin & what did they do with the bungee cord? they threw it over their shoulder!! ::  it would of taken two seconds to hang it on the bin but again obviously far to hard for them to manage!!
So remind me again why do I pay council tax!
rant over!

----------


## changilass

Have you tried phoning the council service point to complain?

----------


## muffin

It's a shame you are having problems with your bins, our bin men are very good, perhaps it's just one crew, never hurts to complain.

----------


## sam

> yes im having a rant again!! lol
> wondering why I bother paying my council tax! 
> Firstly you have to buy your own wheelie bin at £36. we had to wait 4 weeks for it to come, would the binmen take our rubbish away while we waited for it no because it wasnt in a wheelie bin!
> *They empty our bin then leave it lying across the drive so we have to get out of the car & move it before we can get in or out, seems to much hard work to put it back where it was!*
> if anything falls out of the bin while they're emptying it it gets left on the road, again far to hard to pick it up.
> And finally..
> Today was our recycling bin empty day, so as usual OH took the bin up to the road end, as the weather was quite windy last night we put a bungee strap over the bin to keep the lid down so none of the rubbish got blown all over the country. bin men came this morning emptied the bin & *what did* *they do with the bungee cord? they threw it over their shoulder!!* it would of taken two seconds to hang it on the bin but again obviously far to hard for them to manage!!
> So remind me again why do I pay council tax!
> rant over!


 
Would love to hear the reply you get if you phoned and complained that they didnt put it back where they got it, bit of a cheek to say its to much hard work for them to put it back when its obviously to much hard work for you to get out your car to put it back yourself, mine is always left in the middle of my drive but as they are paid to empty my bin and thats what they do i aint complaining about it.
I take it you saw them throw the bungee cord over their shoulder since you are making the accusation, if so why not complain to them about not putting it back in the exact place it was left. jeez some folk really want it all. ::

----------


## Bazeye

Come on Brie youre not going to stand for that are you?

----------


## Welcomefamily

Can be a bit of a pain for people in wheel chairs, last week when pushing someone in a wheel chair, we had to keep pushing the bins left in the middle of the payment out of the way.

----------


## sam

> Can be a bit of a pain for people in wheel chairs, last week when pushing someone in a wheel chair, we had to keep pushing the bins left in the middle of the payment out of the way.


I totally agree as it can be a pain for folk with prams aswell, but theres a big difference from it being left in the middle of the pavement to someone moaning about it being in the middle of their drive and the biggest problem they face is getting out of their car to move it and get back in again.
 If that was all i had to moan about in life well i would concider myself extremely lucky ::

----------


## BRIE

> Would love to hear the reply you get if you phoned and complained that they didnt put it back where they got it, bit of a cheek to say its to much hard work for them to put it back when its obviously to much hard work for you to get out your car to put it back yourself, mine is always left in the middle of my drive but as they are paid to empty my bin and thats what they do i aint complaining about it.
> I take it you saw them throw the bungee cord over their shoulder since you are making the accusation, if so why not complain to them about not putting it back in the exact place it was left. jeez some folk really want it all.


The reply I got when I complained was 'we will pass on the complaint'.
Where did I say it was to much trouble for ME to get out of my car?? but I shouldnt have to thats the point Im making,being in the country our drive is onto a main road we have to take the bin to the end of the drive & make sure its not obstructed the highway so surely they should have to do the same.Theres been a couple of occasions when the bin has blown onto the main road after theyve dumpted it. :: 
yes I saw them throw the bungee cord!
we worked out that with the amount of council tax we pay it costs us £30 a week to have it emptied so I expect a decent service!

----------


## sam

what do you mean that on occassions after they have dumped the bin it has blown onto the road ? ofcourse an empty bin will blow in the wind it happens all over caithness its not before the day i'v had to dodge bins when driving home from work but i certainly dont blame the binmen for that

----------


## BRIE

well you should! they are supposed to lie the bins on their sides if the weathers bad.
are you a bin man by any chance??lol

----------


## sam

> well you should! they are supposed to lie the bins on their sides if the weathers bad.
> are you a bin man by any chance??lol


 
No i'm not a binman not even a man so sorry to dissapoint you  ::  i just have a different set of priorities to you lol, I have never heard of the binmen having to lay bins on their sides in bad weather how do you explain that if the weather is ok when the bins are emptied and the wind gets up later do you expect them to go back round laying all the bins that that folk havent taken in,  :: I doubt very much whether they are responsible to tie & untie your bins for emptying but i will be sure to ask them next week when they come to empty my bin if i am home that day.

If i was you i would also look at getting my tax band checked out because if you are paying £30 a week to get your bins emptied that is way over the top i only pay £100 a month for my water,sewage,roads,schools,refuse etc
so there is something far wrong with the amount you are paying  ::

----------


## BRIE

my house has just been banded, we have private septic tank, private road & no street lights.
I dont expect them to tie & untie my bin but i tie it to stop it blowing open.
no I dont expect them to go back round if the weather gets bad now your just being ridiculous.

----------


## Alan

These binmen (can you say that nowadays, or are they binpeople?) have to go around empting out tons (properly literally through there careers) of rubbish. I can barely stand putting a couple of black bags (especially the ones which are dripping!), so if they don't tie my bin to the ground and attach a nice ribbon to it when they're finished, I wont complain.

----------


## balto

> Can be a bit of a pain for people in wheel chairs, last week when pushing someone in a wheel chair, we had to keep pushing the bins left in the middle of the payment out of the way.


 here,here same as with prams, my god it isnt hard work attaching a bin so the machine can empty it, can you  imagine if we still had the metal bins that they used to throw over their shoulders(mind the slightly, not that old lol).

----------


## balto

> These binmen (can you say that nowadays, or are they binpeople?) have to go around empting out tons (properly literally through there careers) of rubbish. I can barely stand putting a couple of black bags (especially the ones which are dripping!), so if they don't tie my bin to the ground and attach a nice ribbon to it when they're finished, I wont complain.


now now dont you mean refuse operatives lol.

----------


## Alan

> now now dont you mean refuse operatives lol.


Is that what they are going by nowadays? What a ridiculous PC state we live in.

----------


## BRIE

It annoys me that we pay a ridiculous amount of council tax these days for  half the job we used to get, it wasnt that long ago that the bins were taken from your house for you & put back for you, you could put black bags out & they would take them,& if the lid didnt shut it didnt matter, showing my age I know but I remember when they even had to lift the bins! lol
now the only time they will do that sort of thing is just before xmas ::

----------


## Alan

They do a job that none of us would do unless we really had to. Should we not just give them a break?

----------


## balto

> Is that what they are going by nowadays? What a ridiculous PC state we live in.


 sure its something like that.

----------


## alanabain

the only problem i have with the binmen is when they block the road and i cant get passed,

One afternoon they blocked my road, and i live in a kind of cul de sac, they seen me sitting there too waiting to get out. but they HAD to empty all the bins there first before moving. which is probably for about 30 houses. Then pulled forward and turned before driving out.  :: 

why they hadnt pulled forward first to let me past i dont know.... and i would have normally just gone back in the house until they passed but it was my lunch break and needed to go back to work. was very late. ( not a happy manager when i got back )  :Frown: 

this seems to happen alot recently. in other areas of the town aswell. i now try and avoid them when i can

----------


## balto

> the only problem i have with the binmen is when they block the road and i cant get passed,
> 
> One afternoon they blocked my road, and i live in a kind of cul de sac, they seen me sitting there too waiting to get out. but they HAD to empty all the bins there first before moving. which is probably for about 30 houses. Then pulled forward and turned before driving out. 
> 
> why they hadnt pulled forward first to let me past i dont know.... and i would have normally just gone back in the house until they passed but it was my lunch break and needed to go back to work. was very late. ( not a happy manager when i got back ) 
> 
> this seems to happen alot recently. in other areas of the town aswell. i now try and avoid them when i can


 thought it was the taxi drivers that thought they owned the roads lol.

----------


## sam

> It annoys me that we pay a ridiculous amount of council tax these days for half the job we used to get, it wasnt that long ago that the bins were taken from your house for you & put back for you, you could put black bags out & they would take them,& if the lid didnt shut it didnt matter, showing my age I know but I remember when they even had to lift the bins! lol
> now the only time they will do that sort of thing is just before xmas


 
so why have a go at the binmen? its the pen pushers who make the rules not the binmen & as in every job you break the rules you are up on a disaplinary, its not so long ago it was the posties who were taking the flak on here for missing post, folk should think before the speak or type for that matter.
it seems to me that these days the org is a place to have a go at folk who are trying to do a job by the rules, if you have a problem take it to the big boss's not the org.

----------


## Alan

Here Here Sam!

I have the makings of a politician me thinks... Now all I need is to have an affair with a secretary, and give someone a peer ship for a small contribution. Going rate is £100. Anyone interested?

----------


## NLP

I made a complain about a binman a few weeks back, someone came to our house asked a few questions and said he would have a word with the man, he also told me the binman won't be told who complained about him as he would just make a mess at my door deliberately

----------


## sam

> the only problem i have with the binmen is when they block the road and i cant get passed,
> 
> One afternoon they blocked my road, and i live in a kind of cul de sac, they seen me sitting there too waiting to get out. but they HAD to empty all the bins there first before moving. which is probably for about 30 houses. Then pulled forward and turned before driving out. 
> 
> why they hadnt pulled forward first to let me past i dont know.... and i would have normally just gone back in the house until they passed but it was my lunch break and needed to go back to work. was very late. ( not a happy manager when i got back ) 
> 
> this seems to happen alot recently. in other areas of the town aswell. i now try and avoid them when i can


 
lol you cant be serious, if they had to move their truck everytime someone wanted out they would never get their round done, then all the others folk would be on the phone complaining that their bins were late in getting lifted, it seems they are damned if they do & damned if they dont.
maybe you should leave for work a bit earlier it doesnt take that long to empty the bins there are atleast 3 men on those trucks. ::

----------


## Alan

> I made a complain about a binman a few weeks back, someone came to our house asked a few questions and said he would have a word with the man, he also told me the binman won't be told who complained about him as he would just make a mess at my door deliberately


He actually said that?!

----------


## Kirdon

> They do a job that none of us would do unless we really had to. Should we not just give them a break?


do they do it because they want to or do they really have to? on the flipside my binmen are spot on all year round they put everything back where they got it, maybe they like Sam they know which buttons to push to wind certain people up. Good for a laugh anyway

----------


## sam

> I made a complain about a binman a few weeks back, someone came to our house asked a few questions and said he would have a word with the man, he also told me the binman won't be told who complained about him as he would just make a mess at my door deliberately


 
lol that is the funniest thing i have heard in a long time, let this be a warning to all those out there who want to make a complaint  about your binmen be careful they might just come round and dump their load on your doorstep ::   ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> lol you cant be serious, if they had to move their truck everytime someone wanted out they would never get their round done, then all the others folk would be on the phone complaining that their bins were late in getting lifted, it seems they are damned if they do & damned if they dont.
> maybe you should leave for work a bit earlier it doesnt take that long to empty the bins there are atleast 3 men on those trucks.


Not to complain...but how are we to know when the bin men are going to be there and how long for? Do they have a timetable we can print out?  ::

----------


## NLP

> He actually said that?!


 
He did, my OH couldn't believe it.

----------


## BRIE

> so why have a go at the binmen? its the pen pushers who make the rules not the binmen & as in every job you break the rules you are up on a disaplinary, its not so long ago it was the posties who were taking the flak on here for missing post, folk should think before the speak or type for that matter.
> it seems to me that these days the org is a place to have a go at folk who are trying to do a job by the rules, if you have a problem take it to the big boss's not the org.


go back & read the thread & you will see why im having a go at the binmen, im not slating all binmen just the ones that have been doing mine! the guys that used to empty our bins were great & really friendly.

----------


## alanabain

> lol you cant be serious, if they had to move their truck everytime someone wanted out they would never get their round done, then all the others folk would be on the phone complaining that their bins were late in getting lifted, it seems they are damned if they do & damned if they dont.
> maybe you should leave for work a bit earlier it doesnt take that long to empty the bins there are atleast 3 men on those trucks.


 
I am being serious

They just could have pulled forward a wee bit and my wee car could have fitted round him. But it just sat there.

Knew a couple of the men too but they just put their hand up at me telling me to wait basically.

I did leave for work 10 mins before i was due back and it only takes a few mins to get there. as i said there is around 30 bins to get emptied around this part.

just curious too............ would people really complain about having their bins lifted late? ::

----------


## sam

> Not to complain...but how are we to know when the bin men are going to be there and how long for? Do they have a timetable we can print out?


 
well i know that my binmen are roughly the same time every week unless they have a breakdown, either way you cant expect them to move their truck back & forward for every car that wants out. They are their to empty the bins & i very much doubt it would of been deliberate.

B.T.W. did you go & ask them if they could move & let you out as you were due back to work.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> B.T.W. did you go & ask them if they could move & let you out as you were due back to work.


The answer to that is em...no! I dont work, and i dont drive. Now your gonna say "its not your problem then" aint u?  ::

----------


## sam

> I am being serious
> 
> They just could have pulled forward a wee bit and my wee car could have fitted round him. But it just sat there.
> 
> Knew a couple of the men too but they just put their hand up at me telling me to wait basically.
> 
> I did leave for work 10 mins before i was due back and it only takes a few mins to get there. as i said there is around 30 bins to get emptied around this part.
> 
> just curious too............ would people really complain about having their bins lifted late?


 
eh yes they would, i was in the council offices a few weeks back and a woman was in complaining that the binmen were over an hour late the woman tried to explain that they would probably be running late due to a breakdown but the woman complaining was having none of it, its sad what some folk have to moan about. ::

----------


## Alan

> The answer to that is em...no! I dont work, and i dont drive. Now your gonna say "its not your problem then" aint u?


Well I wouldn't respond like that...






I'd punctuate it properly.

----------


## sam

> The answer to that is em...no! I dont work, and i dont drive. Now your gonna say "its not your problem then" aint u?


 
my apologies i got you and your sister mixed up lol  :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> eh yes they would, i was in the council offices a few weeks back and a woman was in complaining that the binmen were over an hour late the woman tried to explain that they would probably be running late due to a breakdown but the woman complaining was having none of it, its sad what some folk have to moan about.


And is it not "sad" that some folk moan about other folk moaning? Or is that excluded? Im confused now.... ::

----------


## Alan

> And is it not "sad" that some folk moan about other folk moaning? Or is that excluded? Im confused now....


Kind of hypocritical. Are you yourself not complaining?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Well I wouldn't respond like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd punctuate it properly.


Oh sorry sir, please do mark my english exam cos i seem to have failed. Oh no....ur not a teacher are u? 




> my apologies i got you and your sister mixed up lol


easily done!  :Wink:

----------


## Dadie

My binmen are great!
They always put the right bin back in the garden ... even at the turn off to the back garden on the path so its not blocking my way with the buggy and they always wave back to Lauren at the window ....

so I have no complaints just praise for mine!

----------


## alanabain

> eh yes they would, i was in the council offices a few weeks back and a woman was in complaining that the binmen were over an hour late the woman tried to explain that they would probably be running late due to a breakdown but the woman complaining was having none of it, its sad what some folk have to moan about.


why would it matter what time the bins were picked up?

I dont get it.  :: 

i dont expect them to go back and forward.... just to give a little room for traffic to pass. Has nobody ever been down castlegreen road and got blocked by them? just gets irratating.

no i didnt ask them to move. i thought they would have a bit of courtesy, plus that was the first time it happened. since then it keeps occuring. Cant get rid of the site of the bin lorry.

Normally i never see the lorry at lunchtimes. but they were actually running early that day. and has done a couple of times since then

----------


## alanabain

> my apologies i got you and your sister mixed up lol


one of us needs to change our usernames Shelley LOL  ::

----------


## sam

> why would it matter what time the bins were picked up?
> 
> I dont get it. 
> 
> i dont expect them to go back and forward.... just to give a little room for traffic to pass. Has nobody ever been down castlegreen road and got blocked by them? just gets irratating.
> 
> no i didnt ask them to move. i thought they would have a bit of courtesy, plus that was the first time it happened. since then it keeps occuring. Cant get rid of the site of the bin lorry.
> 
> Normally i never see the lorry at lunchtimes. but they were actually running early that day. and has done a couple of times since then


Actully i have been down castlegreen road and there are cars parked all over the place, so where are they meant to park to lift the bins, i have even seen cars mount the pavement and almost hit the binmen just so they can overtake the bin truck, now i'm confussed dont know what cal de sac you are on about on castlegreen road. ::

----------


## Alan

> Oh sorry sir, please do mark my english exam cos i seem to have failed. Oh no....ur not a teacher are u?


I'll have to mark today in my calender as the day humour died... Maybe I could write a song about it and become rich?

----------


## alanabain

> Actully i have been down castlegreen road and there are cars parked all over the place, so where are they meant to park to lift the bins, i have even seen cars mount the pavement and almost hit the binmen just so they can overtake the bin truck, now i'm confussed dont know what cal de sac you are on about on castlegreen road.


No i am in high ormlie.... was just giving an example. 

Yea i have noticed that too about the cars going on the pavement. even seen a person having to move onto the grass for the car. ( not impressed ) I just went up a side road and then down beside frasers and the bin lorry was there again  ::  I canna win.... luckily that bit of the road is wider

----------


## alanabain

> I'll have to mark today in my calender as the day humour died... Maybe I could write a song about it and become rich?


Do it and send me a copy LOL  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> one of us needs to change our usernames Shelley LOL


Well i should be Shelley Cowie by now but his excuse is "his back is too sore til get doon on his knee just now"  :: 




> I'll have to mark today in my calender as the day humour died... Maybe I could write a song about it and become rich?


Oh maybe you could, i should get at least 20% for being inspiration, let me know how that goes!  :Wink:

----------


## sam

> No i am in high ormlie.... was just giving an example. 
> 
> Yea i have noticed that too about the cars going on the pavement. even seen a person having to move onto the grass for the car. ( not impressed ) I just went up a side road and then down beside frasers and the bin lorry was there again I canna win.... luckily that bit of the road is wider


 
You must of complained to lol, coz now their out to get you  ::   ::  & theres no escaping, maybe the next step will be them dumping their load on yer doorstep  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> You must of complained to lol, coz now their out to get you   & theres no escaping, maybe the next step will be them dumping their load on yer doorstep


can you imagine, loads o milk cartans, cardboard boxes, possibly dirty nappies. I think i will be phoning on her behalf! lol

----------


## sam

> can you imagine, loads o milk cartans, cardboard boxes, possibly dirty nappies. I think i will be phoning on her behalf! lol


 
What you mean you wouldnt be out helping her shovel all the .....mess up, i would imagine it would be a good few ton aswell  :Wink:  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> What you mean you wouldnt be out helping her shovel all the .....mess up, i would imagine it would be a good few ton aswell


No chance, every chance to be evil to ma sister i will take it!  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> now now dont you mean refuse operatives lol.


Theyre bin men, always have been, always will be. Incidentally my OH used to call them the bucket men . Is that a Caithness thing or Buckie perhaps?
,

----------


## sam

> No chance, every chance to be evil to ma sister i will take it!


 
Aye but if you phoned lol then maybe you would be next on their hit list  ::  anyway i must get off to bed so i can get up for work 5 mins early incase the binmen hold me up  ::  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> Here Here Sam!
> 
> I have the makings of a politician me thinks... Now all I need is to have an affair with a secretary


 Or prostitute or rent boy. ::

----------


## sam

> Theyre bin men, always have been, always will be. Incidentally my OH used to call them the bucket men . Is that a Caithness thing or Buckie perhaps?
> ,


 
I once read in the newspaper that they were Garbologists lol  ::  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> yes im having a rant again!! lol
> wondering why I bother paying my council tax! 
> Firstly you have to buy your own wheelie bin at £36.


 Is that what you have to pay for a wheelie bin in Caithness? Ours went missing last year so we rang the council and they delivered a new one two days later for free. A week later they delivered another one and since then our old one turned up so now weve got three. Better not tell them though theyll probably put our council tax up. ::

----------


## Alan

> Or prostitute or rent boy.


I'm no Lib Dem!

----------


## Alan

*This is the song which will go down in the ages... "The day that humour died." (And it isn't my fault I have no imagination. I blame the Government!)
*
*
*
*Verse 1
*A few minutes ago
I can still remember how humour used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance 
That I could make those people laugh 
And maybe they'd be happy for a while
But February made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver
Bad news on the doorstep
I couldn't take one more step
I can't remember if I cried
When I read about the shocking news
But something touched me deep inside (do people not get arrested for that sort of thing?)
The day that humour died
*{Refrain}*
So, bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Sayin' have you heard the one about the Englishman, Irishman, and Scotsman?
Have you heard the one about the Englishman, Irishman, and Scotsman?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Ok, i just saw an advert for Cutting Edge: Revenge of the Binmen Monday at 9pm Channel 4. 

I think i may have to watch it!

----------


## Alan

> Ok, i just saw an advert for Cutting Edge: Revenge of the Binmen Monday at 9pm Channel 4. 
> 
> I think i may have to watch it!


Channel 4 have again done their best to make it sound as sinister as possible.

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

> Ok, i just saw an advert for Cutting Edge: Revenge of the Binmen Monday at 9pm Channel 4. 
> 
> I think i may have to watch it!


Revenge of the bin men? That sounds like the title of a dr who episode!!!!  ::

----------


## BRIE

> Is that what you have to pay for a wheelie bin in Caithness? Ours went missing last year so we rang the council and they delivered a new one two days later for free. A week later they delivered another one and since then our old one turned up so now weve got three. Better not tell them though theyll probably put our council tax up.


yes think it could be more.If you move home you arent allowed to take the bin with you either.
I mind the wheel falling off mine,I rang to ask them to fix it they told me they couldnt come for a month! told me to just drag it! once id explained I was 8 months pregnant they came the next day :Grin:

----------


## upolian

my bin gets left at the end of the drive but next door have there bin put back in there garden,somebody care to explain that?im with brie on this 1

----------


## Bazeye

> my bin gets left at the end of the drive but next door have there bin put back in there garden,somebody care to explain that?im with brie on this 1


 Is your next door neighbour young, good looking and blonde? :Smile:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Is your next door neighbour young, good looking and blonde?


No im brunette!  ::  Sorry jokin. Im not upolian's neighbour!

----------


## Venture

> my bin gets left at the end of the drive but next door have there bin put back in there garden,somebody care to explain that?im with brie on this 1


I have to say with my bin men my bin gets left in different places depending on who is lifting it. The bin men who have done the job for a long time seem to put it back in the garden on the path or over the garden wall.   The newer employees  just leave it on the pavement.

----------


## Tony

The bin men do a very good job and in Caithness at least they are emptied on a weekly basis at the moment. Some other areas it is once a fortnight and encourages more recycling and I think obtain other bins for splitting/recycling the waste. The only problem I have noticed on a few occasions is sometimes a person will put out a black bag and although the bin men are within their rights and orders from their supervisors to leave items that are not in the bin it may result in rubbish being blown around the estate if the owner decides to just leave it which is usually the case. Yes I have had to put it in my bin to prevent this but really should not have to. Many of the wheelie bins themselves will not be collected by the residents for some days either and be left on the pavement or the road depending on when the bin men leave them or the wind blows them.

----------


## acameron

We would definitely NOT come back and make a mess if you complained. I do not doubt that someone said that to you but it is ridiculous.
The driver of the bin lorry tries his best to let traffic past where ever he can but it is difficult with so many hazards on the road and it is import that he is aware of not just traffic but pedestrians the guys who are loading at the same time. Some of the guys will wave you through where ever they can. Apologies if there is a slight hold up, but its not easy keeping everyone happy all the time.
Please appreciate that when bin men are loading we are doing 100's upon 100's of bins a week, and the priority is to ensure that we can get to all the bins in every street safely. 
There seems to be a growing increase in the disapproval of bin men/recycling/barrowmen on the forum. We are in the public eye constantly and we know we are. I cannot speak for all the guys but the majority of us want to keep the general public happy and we will help were ever we can.
It could be worse; you could have this guy as your bin man!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siEpf5SL3Hw

Btw listen to the song, if you paid 3 x council tax you could have that as well  :Smile:

----------


## davie

And I thought this was another rammy about Binman Mohammed  - and its just some wifie annoyed at the amount of cooncil tax we pay ( me too btw )

----------


## BRIE

> my bin gets left at the end of the drive but next door have there bin put back in there garden,somebody care to explain that?im with brie on this 1


is your neighbour elderly or disabled? they will usually take the bins back for them if this is the case.

----------


## balto

> my bin gets left at the end of the drive but next door have there bin put back in there garden,somebody care to explain that?im with brie on this 1


 could your neighbour either work in another dept of the council, i know where we used to live it happened up the road, as the guy that owned the house worked for the council, so they returned his bin to the back of his house every week.

----------


## percy toboggan

> They do a job that none of us would do unless we really had to. Should we not just give them a break?


I disagree. It's a job with a team ethic, an early finish, it's secure and the money ain't bad. Also the opportunity of keeping fit whilst working.
Sounds like a reasobale number to me. Also it's a vital community based job- perhaps one the most important of all with  a high impact on the environment in terms of visuals and health !

THe fact that this thread was prefaced with the word 'rant' suggests a semi-apologetic reason for just sounding off. It's an over worked word which tends to diminish the overall argument.

----------


## golach

> I disagree. It's a job with a team ethic, an early finish, it's secure and the money ain't bad. Also the opportunity of keeping fit whilst working.


 I am sorry Percy, I totally disagree with you here, no job is secure now a days, The introduction of two week rubbish bin collections for a start, have cut down on Refuse Collectors and no doubt the bean counters will find yet more means of cutting staff. And your "the money ain't bad" statement does not ring true in this day and age, I would not think that Cleansing Dept staff get much more than a little over the legal minimum salary, no doubt there are Orgers who will tell us.

----------


## percy toboggan

> I am sorry Percy, I totally disagree with you here, no job is secure now a days, The introduction of two week rubbish bin collections for a start, have cut down on Refuse Collectors and no doubt the bean counters will find yet more means of cutting staff. And your "the money ain't bad" statement does not ring true in this day and age, I would not think that Cleansing Dept staff get much more than a little over the legal minimum salary, no doubt there are Orgers who will tell us.


OKay Golach - they're on about eight quid an hour here and are busier than ever due to re-cycling innovations. Five weeks holidays after ten years and excellent local authority pension provision.

The moneys not bad - -for what they do - minimal responsibility/ability to switch off/ don't take the job home/out and about -/everything is on wheels more or less/they have a laugh/protective clothing and around here they work for the 'best council' in England !

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> OKay Golach - they're on about eight quid an hour here and are busier than ever due to re-cycling innovations. Five weeks holidays after ten years and excellent local authority pension provision.


I think am gona be a bin"girl"!!  ::

----------


## alan831

Hey all. you all expecting to much from this documentary. REVENGE is a bit to harsh. this programme is to try and get our side of this story across to the public but as usual cutting edge has beefed it up. I know i have been made to look a monster. I have not issued 80% of fixed penalties nowhere near. we are caught between legislation and what the public expect of us.
If any of you have facebook search revenge of the binmen in groups. or just look me up i not scary. you will know my name by end of tomoz lol. ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Hey all. you all expecting to much from this documentary. REVENGE is a bit to harsh. this programme is to try and get our side of this story across to the public but as usual cutting edge has beefed it up. I know i have been made to look a monster. I have not issued 80% of fixed penalties nowhere near. we are caught between legislation and what the public expect of us.
> If any of you have facebook search revenge of the binmen in groups. or just look me up i not scary. you will know my name by end of tomoz lol.


Your name is not Alan by any chance?  ::

----------

